# Computer fans?



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

So, i'm am quite new to this hobby and I am in the process of building a split 55 gallon tank. I have looked over the air circulation threads for hours, but i still have a few questions. 
1.) What fans should I use (brand,size etc)?
2.) How many should I use?
3.) Is it necessary for ventilation holes? because i don't want to have to risk drilling too many holes
4.) How should i position them in the tank.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello, I can try to help you answer these questions,
1.) What fans should I use (brand,size etc)?
I dont have experience with every size fan there is, Ive only used the 60mm fans. I use these because a member here (hydrophyte) makes a nice suction cup mount thats easy to put together and install. I buy the fans from amazon, there are some really cheap ones, dont waste your money. spend between 7-10 per fan and you will probably be very happy.
2.) How many should I use?
I have one in most of my vivs. you would probably need one per side for a split tank. regarding this, some frogs seem to spend an inordinate ammount of time looking into the tank next door. a clear partition Id be very wary of.
3.) Is it necessary for ventilation holes? because i don't want to have to risk drilling too many holes
In my opinion, ventilation is a must. usually vivs have a 2" screen in the top for front opening tanks. but that really has nothing to do with fans, its just a good idea. 
4.) How should i position them in the tank
however you want, one of the benefits of the suction cup mounts is that I can put them in, and adjust them as I want or need. 

Hope that helped! Chris


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok so I'm gonna go bump up this thread brava use I have a few questions. I really like this design https://docs.google.com/file/d/1dY5MbsC_qqgTixRJz69NEzs3_MJdPpoAcWS01ziwvoyIsEfUaT0YkdXsZj2W/edit but I'm not sure about the fan size. Would a 40mm fan work for a split 55 gallon vivarium or should I bump it up to a 60mm. Also if I did have to go with a 60 mm fan could I just take off the corners of the fan to fit into the pvc reducer. Lastly would these fans work http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00E1...puter+fans&dpPl=1&dpID=41p41NKoNZL&ref=plSrch
or http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00H8...0_SY165&keywords=60+mm+by+25+mm+computer+fans
Also what is a decent inexpensive fan controller and power supply for the fans.
Once again feed back is greatly appreciated!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Bump

I am also interested in pre-wired cooling fans. I don't trust my wiring skills.

I found cheap cooling fans from Aquatraders designed to cool their LED fixtures. 2 fans and a power supply for $20.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

These are high quality and last...

115V AC Cooltron Fan 92mm x 25mm High Speed - AC Infinity


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Kingwin-Channel-Multi-Fan-Controller-FPX-001/dp/B00DP9WRZY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1447898721&sr=8-3&keywords=4+fan+controller

http://www.amazon.com/Pin-Sleeved-Fan-Cable-extension/dp/B006YZ7DJQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1447898772&sr=8-6&keywords=6+foot+fan+cable

fan controller and extension if needed.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I just purchased the 80 mm silverstone Fq81 with a zalman fan speed controller! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000292DO0/ref=mp_s_a_1_sc_1?qid=1447901115&sr=8-1-spell&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=zalman+speed+controlsd http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00OZZ66IQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1447901144&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=Fq+81&dpPl=1&dpID=31VW72R7wmL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

cam1941 said:


> These are high quality and last...
> 
> 115V AC Cooltron Fan 92mm x 25mm High Speed - AC Infinity


These are what I was going to suggest. You can get them in 80mm and maybe a 120mm. You can also buy sets of 1 or 2 fans that come with a built in speed controller, and they are wired and ready to plug into wall, price even with speed control is good.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah these fans are great. I had the one I suggested in a humid experimental set up for 2 years and that fan is still like brand new and I'm using it for something else.

I recently bought the 120mm... 110cfm. I don't use all that power but its nice to have it. Great fans!



Dendro Dave said:


> These are what I was going to suggest. You can get them in 80mm and maybe a 120mm. You can also buy sets of 1 or 2 fans that come with a built in speed controller, and they are wired and ready to plug into wall, price even with speed control is good.


Edit: Best part plug and play.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> These are high quality and last...
> 
> 115V AC Cooltron Fan 92mm x 25mm High Speed - AC Infinity


Thank you this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

No worries, you should also get the added filter kit for a few extra bucks to keep FF's and frog fingers out of it... Forgot to mention that earlier. 

That's another huge selling point for me. That way you don't have to jimmy rig no-see-um screen with silicon. 




FrogTim said:


> Thank you this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

cam1941 said:


> These are high quality and last...
> 
> 115V AC Cooltron Fan 92mm x 25mm High Speed - AC Infinity


While that does look to be good, my only issue with this is that it's seen kind of bit for my size tank. I was thinking a 40, 50 or 60 mm fan would be more the size I was looking for. Anyways thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Jmule said:


> While that does look to be good, my only issue with this is that it's seen kind of bit for my size tank. I was thinking a 40, 50 or 60 mm fan would be more the size I was looking for. Anyways thanks for the suggestion!


It might be worth contacting them and seeing if their 60mm fan can be hooked to the AC speed controller, or the new USB 3 speed controller.

Normal...









USB 3-speed...











I haven't checked their site in awhile, and it looks like they have a new USB fan with several speed settings for dirt cheap...

MULTIFAN S1, Quiet USB Cooling Fan, 80mm - AC Infinity










And hell the USB dual fan kit with speed control is only a few bucks more...

MULTIFAN S5, Quiet USB Cooling Fan, Dual 80mm - AC Infinity









Here is the normal speed control 80mm dual fan kit...
AXIAL S8025D, Muffin 120V AC Cooling Fan, Dual 80mm x 80mm x 25mm - AC Infinity









And I hadn't seen this digital fan controller before either...

AC INFINITY, Standard Thermal Fan Controller - AC Infinity









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you don't wanna mess with getting the 60mm to work with one of those speed controllers and are afraid it is to big, remember that the 80mm with speed controller can be turned down if your afraid it is blowing to hard.... Now if you mean to big as in hard to hide inside the viv: You can mount the van in a plastic food container or some other box with hoses running out each end and into the tank (Frog/bug proof em with mesh or porous foam). 

So the fan would be outside the tank but it would suck humid air in from one side, then blow it in from the other so humidity is maintained, but airflow increased. So all the benefits of an internal fan, but you don't have to hide it inside the tank. 

Or you set an 80mm on an interval timer and have it occasionally blow over your Viv's vents. It will mix some outside air with in viv air, but it is less dramatic then just sitting the fan so it blow outside air straight in, or sucks in viv air straight out. Actually I would probably set the speed controlled fan on an interval timer too so I could tune everything just right


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Dendro Dave said:


> Jmule said:
> 
> 
> > While that does look to be good, my only issue with this is that it's seen kind of bit for my size tank. I was thinking a 40, 50 or 60 mm fan would be more the size I was looking for. Anyways thanks for the suggestion!
> ...


I really do like that dual fan kit, but how would you mount it in the vivarium (inside or out) I liked this https://docs.google.com/file/d/1dY5MbsC_qqgTixRJz69NEzs3_MJdPpoAcWS01ziwvoyIsEfUaT0YkdXsZj2W/edit but my dad (he's doing one side and I'm doing the other in the split tank) doesnt like that the fan goes in the tank because of the moisture. So what I am getting at is how would you mount them. But thanks for showing me that dual fan kit because it looks awesome


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Jmule said:


> I really do like that dual fan kit, but how would you mount it in the vivarium (inside or out) I liked this https://docs.google.com/file/d/1dY5MbsC_qqgTixRJz69NEzs3_MJdPpoAcWS01ziwvoyIsEfUaT0YkdXsZj2W/edit but my dad (he's doing one side and I'm doing the other in the split tank) doesnt like that the fan goes in the tank because of the moisture. So what I am getting at is how would you mount them. But thanks for showing me that dual fan kit because it looks awesome


Well if you wanna mount it inside there are all kinds of creative things you can do to hide it as long as you allow it some space to intake air and then of course blow it out. For instance You could put it in a box and create a faux rock around it, with a intake and output holes (frog proofed with mesh), or mount it behind a faux rock formation on the side of the tank so you don't see it from a straight view.

You could do the outside mount, with intake and output hoses like I mentioned in other post.

But perhaps one of the easiest things to do would be to just put some spacers at the corners, attach some mesh around the edges of the fan and stick it to the underside of the tank top. With the spacers there and the mesh to keep anything out from between it and the glass top It will pull air from top of tank and blow it down to the floor where it will cool down and pick up moisture. It may block a little light, put you can probably find a spot where that would be at a minimum.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

maybe DD can supply a drawing with suggestions...but do you have to drill holes for whatever electric things, i.e., fan, mister, fogger...waterfall cord....what is an elegant solution?


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

I am having this same dilemma with what to do with my 120mm fan that is on its way.. I was hoping we could get this thread going again  Some great ideas were being discussed, I feel like we could have some more maybe with pics.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

dtown said:


> I am having this same dilemma with what to do with my 120mm fan that is on its way.. I was hoping we could get this thread going again  Some great ideas were being discussed, I feel like we could have some more maybe with pics.


I have a 120mm low-speed for my 24x18x24 exo terra. It sits on the outside of the tank blowing in on one of the screen portions of my top. I also have an 80mm low-speed fan on my 12x12x18. Both fans run for 10min every hour during lights on. Both tanks are on the same MistKing that runs 3x a day for 5 to 10 seconds a time.

If you have condensation issues I recommend placing the fan on the front of the vivarium blowing down on the frong doors. My 12x12x18 has condensation so I placed the fan accordingly. Luckily my bigger tank doesnt have the same problem and the fan works great in the back.

80mm on top of the 12x12x18


120mm on the top back panel of my 24x18x24. The stop is the exo terra top but with custom cut glass panels leaving only 1'' of screen along the front doors and a 4''x6'' screem portion along the back where the fan sits.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

I am thinking about installing the fan inside the tank. Purely because I don't want to cut or drill glass. Does anyone have pics of a fan inside mounted, and does it keep condensation of the glass? Frog Tim, beautiful setup man!!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

dtown said:


> I am thinking about installing the fan inside the tank. Purely because I don't want to cut or drill glass. Does anyone have pics of a fan inside mounted, and does it keep condensation of the glass? Frog Tim, beautiful setup man!!


Thanks for the compliment. A fan inside will provide circulation, but it won't affect temperature or humidity and condensation will be affected minimally. Condensation is caused by the temperature and moisture difference between the air in your vivarium and the air in the room. An internal fan will still be circulating the same air in your vivarium that caused the condensation in the first place. A fan pulling outside air in eliminates condensation by balancing the vivarium air with the room air similar to a windshield defroster. Also, your plants will appreciate the fresh air. Instead of drilling you could fashion a screen portion to your current top. Or you could get a new top cut at lowes for pretty cheap. 

If you are dead set on an in-tank fan, try to position it by your vent or where fresh air is accessible. A member here supplies suction cup fan mounts in the classified section. You could place those anywhere inside as long as you used fan guards to protect the frogs. Preferably you would mount them towards the rear corners so you could hide the wires along the top.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I use 60mm fans, magnets, and 3D printed mounts.






I found however directing the airflow towards the glass works out better.

Before 3D printers I got really into taking parts from different things and making internal fans out of them where air flow could be directed. This might help.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the advice


----------

